# North Dakota RC Glyndon FT news



## Tom Watson

First series is reportedly a tight triple, followed by a remote cast blind, then pick up the marks. Weeping and gnashing of teeth of Biblical proportions!! Not many doing well as of noon time. That's the last report I have. Should hear more later this evening.

I guess with 110 entries one can expect a bloodbath in the first series.


----------



## Franco

I spoke on the phone this morning with a Pro who has won several Nationals and this is what he had to say about the first two series, "&^%#*&* (*%@$%"!!!

Triple with the two long birds thrown towards one another tight, one long gun and a shorter gun retire. Before picking up the marks, the dogs have to sit facing the marks and a remote cast to the blind, which is an over, is given. As I understood it via the phone, the blind was actually planted over and IN at 200 yards. Dogs that wanted to dig back got into trouble real early.

The way that it is going, should be about a 18% called back to the third series if they don't call the handles back.

Sounds like a grand time. :wink:


----------



## Lyle Harne

> I spoke on the phone this morning with a Pro who has won *several *Nationals


That's a short list 1985-2005: 
8 - Lardy
3 - Farmer
2 - Eckett
Gonia, Sargenti, Curtis, Parrott, Ledford, Hays, Mock, Arthur


----------



## Franco

Only one of the three is at this trail. That would be the dude with 3 National WINS.

Last night I had Playboy Playmate Lindsay Vuollo call Mark Smith to wish him and my dog, "Good Luck". So when Danny got on the phone this morning, I figured he wanted to talk about that. But instead, he wanted to discribed what was going on at the trail. Anyhoot, the good luck has worked so far and I know how lonely Mark is up there, two plus months in S Dakota with a trailer full of dogs and no kareokee bars! :lol:


----------



## Ricky Elston

Is Mark still playing???


----------



## Franco

Ricky Elston said:


> Is Mark still playing???


Spoke with him mid-afternoon. He had two dogs with Excellant work, two pick-ups and one he's not sure will be called back. He still had three more dogs to run. Probably won't finish the first two series before Saturday. The judges are making the most of time. Tough land blind first and if a dog fails they don'tget a shot at the land marks.


----------



## Tom Watson

*North DAkota FT*

Thirty dogs left to run tomorrow in the Open. Only a handful are clean. Quite an a$$ripper. Probably will come up in the Judges Corner in the Field Trial News.

Qual is finished. Awaiting placements.


----------



## Gerard Rozas

God Bless Judges who give 4 days of their time,
Go through airport lines and hassles
Work for 12 hours a day in all kinds of weather, sometimes for 3 days
So we can play a silly game.


----------



## Henry V

The Q finished at 8:00. ~33 dogs ran. Results are:

1st: #31,Shadow's Sweet Something, D.Luttrell, C. Ledford
2nd: #7, Call Me June's Pretty Penny, Mark Hays
3rd: #5, Apex For A Few Dollars More, E. Krampe III, M. Smith
4th: #29, Du-In Alotta Jak, C. Brandl, Lynn Troy
RJ: #25, Disco Disco Duck, C&s Wilbanks, R. Brasseaux
J's: #3,14,18,19,21,30,36,40

NDRC would like to thank all the judges and workers that make this field trial possible.

Anyone who is interested and qualified to judge should let our FT secretary know. I am sure that he would be glad to pencil you in for a spring or fall field trial in the next couple of years. Several in the club strongly believe that a cap of our open entries at 80 dogs would be best for everyone involved in our field trials. This field trial has only solidified this belief.


----------



## Tom Watson

*North DAkota FT*

Henry:

Judging from the comments here, I think the 1st series of the open has done a lot to decrease your entries for the next trial!


----------



## Franco

19 dogs to the water blind which is wrapping up right now. Rorem had 6, Farmer 5, Ledford 2 and Smith with 2. Maybe 12 dogs to the water marks this afternoon. Two days to run 108 dogs.

With 108 dogs, judges had to setup a bloodbath with the first two series. 18% to the waterblind is about right for any Open/Special. I think all of the dogs still in are qualified to enter this Special. 

Maybe a Restricted next year? I've had a dog run this trial every year for the last 6 years and this has always been a big trial.


Update; 12 dogs to the water marks.
Rorem 5, Farmer 3, Smith 2 and 2 local Amateurs.


----------



## Tom Watson

*North DAkota FT*

Booty:
Thanks for the update.


----------



## Suzanne Burr

Mr. Booty wrote: "With 108 dogs, the judges had to set up a bloodbath with the first two series."

Sorry, but I disagree. I judged a 100 dog Amateur a few years ago with 100 entries. No tricks, no gimmicks, just plain old "lay of the land" kind of tests. We started on time and finished in 2 days, too. It can be done.

And, no my dog didn't run ND, so no sour grapes. 
Suzanne B


----------



## Franco

I don't think there were any gimmicks or tricks in this Open. Triple marks, two retired, run the blind first from a remote cast. Seen it in 60 dog Opens before. To me, tricks or gimmicks are when the birds are thrown in a pile and luck takes over. Or, blinds where you can't see the dog for a good part of the blind. Or, where the dogs have to swin 10 feet downwind of a floating duck at 200 yards on their way to a blind. Maybe the first two series were too difficult, but second guessing after is always easier to do. Don't forget that this was a trial loaded with FC's and/or AFC's( 32 All Age Titled FT dogs), a NFC and a Canadian Nat'l Champion. Plus, some big name Pros, so my guess would be that the judges felt that they had a very solid field of dogs and that the test would have to be very difficult.


----------



## goosecaller

Peeled out 89 in the first series wow now that's a whack! Hopefully they don't smell tar at the tailgate party! Tough deal but welcome to the big leagues! :lol: Good luck I'm going home to practice shooting a tight triple and running a remote cast blind before picking up the marks....Oh heck I can't even think of how to set that test up...and besides I would need a backup battery for my collar. Afterall, I have two dogs to run. :wink: 
Neither one of them did this test and yes my grapes are pretty sour right now! :roll: That's along way to drive to go out in first/second series!
WHAT'S WRONG WITH THESE JUDGES? DIDN'T THEY SEE IN THE PROGRAM HOW FAR I CAME?  ha! ha! Someone should start a poll...What's the farthest you ever traveled and closed your tail gate after the first test? and headed home that is...

Goose
Still trying to figure out what happened......


----------



## Fetch1

Goose, I understand where you are coming from, and Mr. Booty, I have no idea where you are coming from. I can't believe that you or your pro practice that crap. I won't get into it anymore here because I don't think this is the place, but it will be on the forem I'm sure. They had three days to do this, and many of us have judged 100 plus opens without doing what they did.


----------



## Franco

Fetch1 said:


> and Mr. Booty, I have no idea where you are coming from. I can't believe that you or your pro practice that crap. I won't get into it anymore here because I don't think this is the place, but it will be on the forem I'm sure. .


Great, I look forward to reading your comments on the main forum. Going to the water blind with 18 dogs is not uncommon. Extemely difficult is what you get with 100plus dogs.

In regards to my Pro training on crap; He has won 6 of his last 16 Opens with 5 different dogs and who knows, he many win this one! If he trains on crap, it sure works! :wink: 

Here is what I've heard about the test;
1st Series, if the dogs didn't carry the over cast, they got in trouble. Blind begins from a remote postion. 
2nd Series, tight Triple with two retired. Run after the blind. See it all the time in AA
3rd Series, tough techinical water blind. Multiple re-enteries.
4th Series is in progress. Water Quad with two retired.


----------



## Fetch1

Easy, Mr. Booty, I didn't say that your pro trains on crap. I know that he is sucessful, but cause you eat crap on the weekend, as a famous man once said, it doesn't mean you eat crap the other five days of the week. When is the last time you trained with him where he did that opening set-up? The only purpose of doing it is to bloody up dogs. I thought when I was asked to judge that I was expected to set up marking tests with well placed birds etc. I have judged there with a larger open and we didn't have to do what they did.


----------



## Franco

I understand Fetch 1, I'm just really happy with my current Pro.

He is not one to complain about the set-ups, so if they were that bad, he really didn't tell me. He is more concerned with homecooking. :wink: 

Now Danny did cuss the first two series but, no one has told me either from the trial or here, what exactly about the first two series was not kosher. 

I don't like 100plus Opens and have seen too many cut'em and gut 'em Opens. I just accept it with the territory. 

But, lets not forget that there are 32 All Aged titled dogs in this rodeo.

Fourth series is over, several handles. Can't wait on results right now but a big congratulations to whomever wins this thing.


----------



## Kyle B

Im not exactly sure what you accomplish by going to the line, throwing three marks, have the handler back off of the line (so the dog is not by his side) and then run a blind that requires an over as the first cast (which I was told was past the flyer station). But it obviously accomplished what the judges wanted it to in that it cut up the field fairly quickly. 

Hope your dog survived Booty, mine surely did not.


----------



## Franco

Thanks Kyle, we did OK. I'll drink a beer for your tomorrow in you old hometown of Gueydan for the Duck Festival. :wink: 

Congrats to Dave Rorem and Chase on winning the Special!


----------



## Kyle B

C'est Bon.....and congratulations Booty with your second place finish.


----------



## Tom Watson

*North DAkota FT*

Anybody know the rest of the placements?


----------



## Ken Guthrie

Mr Booty said:


> Thanks Kyle, we did OK. I'll drink a beer for your tomorrow in you old hometown of Gueydan for the Duck Festival. :wink:
> 
> Congrats to Dave Rorem and Chase on winning the Special!


Now your talkin' Booty. Don't sweat the small stuff when your in the middle of whats really important.

Beer and ducks. :wink:


----------



## Suzanne Burr

The last time I ran a remote cast blind, it was at an Amateur Delma Hazzard was judging....sheez, that dates me. Jewel Easter also did one at a Northern Cal trial as I recall. I finished both, thank you--greenies only, but was happy about it, especially since one of the dogs I was running was a friend's lab. Both of the blinds, however, were separate from the marks. One required an over as the starting cast and the other a back. 

Pros see & run hundreds of tests a year and when one of the top Pros in the country complains about a test before the trial is even over, then that tells me something. I believe it would behoove those of us who judge to listen to honest comments and concerns from entrants.

I just heard from some friends who were at the Klamath Falls trial and although there were "only" 70+ dogs in the Open, everyone--even those who had gone out--were quite happy with the tests--straightforward and no 'let's see how many dogs we can kill today'. It CAN be done, but a judge must want to take the high road of testing and judging, not slaughtering them just because the field happens to have lots of titled dogs entered. Because of that, they need to set up something that is almost impossible to do? Hogwash!! Obviously some dogs managed to do the tests. Since I wasn't there, I can't comment on the work, so I won't.
Suzanne B


----------



## Steve Helgoth

So a 100+ dog open finished on Saturday?


----------



## Tom Watson

*North DAkota FT*

Descriptions of the Amateur sound like it was as goofy as the Open. Scrapped the first setup and then called back 19 of 63 after the re-do.


----------



## kip

booty if you think this is a just first series i will think twice before i ever run under you. :wink:


----------



## Franco

kip said:


> booty if you think this is a just first series i will think twice before i ever run under you. :wink:


Kippy, tell me about it, what was screwy about it? All Mark would tell me is that it was a tough SOB. Triple, two retired, run blind first from a remote send and that the blind was planted over and in and near the flyer. When Danny was on the phone Friday morning, he just used a bunch of verbs as adjactives but, no real details. :wink: 

I'll read you comment when I get back from the Duck Festival.


----------



## Henry V

Open places as I know them (103 starters):

1st: #98, Scandia Valley Winger Chaser, Amundson & Loughlin, D. Rorem
2nd: #100, Booty Raider, Smith & DaRoza, M. Smith
3rd: #43, Two Rivers Lucky Willie, Oman, D. Rorem
4th: #57, Double Your Bets, Mark Belford
RJ: ??
Jam: ??

Derby and Amt. continue Sunday. Weather continues to be great.

As mentioned previously, please contact our FT secretary if you would like to judge one of our trials in the next few years. I assume that NDRC will continue to host two FTs a year as we have for 50+ years.


----------



## alpha male

*booty's raider*

big congradulations to mrbooty on the preformance of raider, didn't this dog have a open placement in past? did he have an ameteur win?


----------



## Russell Archer

I just got back from the NDRC field trial. Let me first say that this club put on two excellent trials earlier this year, they are a bunch of very hard workers and the members put on a excellent trial....and I will be back next year.

The Open....No problem with the marks. They were very difficult but, that is to be expected with a 110 dog entry. What was totally screwed up was the remote cast. After the marks were shot,( a walk up) you backed up behind your dog and sent him/her. The cast was a over but, the problem was, the dog was not looking at you, it was looking at the marks.

Chris Ledford ran my dog. On the first two overs my dog Nala didn't pay any attention to him and was focused on the marks. On the third over...keep in mind the dog can not see you because you are behind the dog....she looks at him, takes the cast and does the blind in a couple whistles. Comes back and is NOT allowed to run the marks.

I watched serveral dogs do the exact same thing as Nala....some were dropped as she was and later on some were allowed to run the marks. It was very inconsistant as to what the Judges were judging....was it a refusal or a no go or a pop. I think it was a case where the dogs were smarter than the Judges. They did exactly what they have been trained and bred to do and that is look out at marks and block out all distractions.

_ Judges *_...You should be ashamed of yourself. I don't know what point you were trying to prove but, that first series was a discrace and rest assured I will never run under you again.

As for the Amateur...I will let someone else tell about that. Having two Judges pissed at me is enough for one day. :wink:

_* Names deleted by Moderator Please check your PMs_


----------



## alpha male

*open test*

after the marks were thrown, the handler was supposed to back up and then cast the dog. could the handler heel the dog around so that the dog was facing the handler for the cast? in any case the dogs would certainly be drawn to look at the marks. extreme tests are the consequences of large opens. it may be useful for the retriever clubs to consider reviewing the different stakes judges preformances via handler feedback. this could easily be done with a page or two inserted into the standard program that handlers would fill out and return during and after the trial.reviews of preformance should lead to more consistant quality in field trial tests.


----------



## kip

booty i should have not said anything because i was not there. but from the comments and the descriptions from some very good dog people, two who have won a national or two, it was a bullsh!!t test. lets look at the facts the way the blind was set with the marks was very unorthadox, a remote send is fine but with a walkup after the marks go off, give me a break. one of the marks is thrown away from the water. if this club would like a smaller trial they should invite this two back next year. by the way congrates on raider i heard he ran a great trial.


----------



## Tom Watson

*Re: open test*



alpha male said:


> extreme tests are the consequences of large opens.


I don't think anyone has a problem with extreme tests. It's poor tests that are the problem. Is anyone but me tired of hearing this defended based on the "large entry numbers"?!!!!!!!!!


----------



## reggie

Amat results

1st Pepper/Weller
2nd Max/Weller
3rd Steve Rogers?

no 4th or JAMS awarded


----------



## Kyle B

reggie said:


> Amat results
> 
> 1st Pepper/Weller
> 2nd Max/Weller
> 3rd Steve Rogers?
> 
> no 4th or JAMS awarded


Stephen Roegiers probably, with Cisco.


----------



## Franco

kip said:



> one of the marks is thrown away from the water.
> 
> .


I beleive that was the mark that cost us a WIN. Dam dog stayed in the water too long. :wink: 

How many times have we shown up at a trial and didn't like the set up? How many times have we run set ups at trials that we felt were contrary to what we train on? For me, it has been a bunch. Thick skin and taking the bad with the good is what we become conditioned to. In this case, I'll take it!

Dr Alpha Dog Steve, thanks dude! 

I just got off the phone with Smith and I asked him how he handled the walk up and dog facing away and looking at the marks for the remote cast. I hadn't heard about that part. He said that he whislted the dog in a few steps(progress to the blind since it was planted over and in a bit) and gave an immediate sit whistle. Got the dog facing him, sweated the dog for a few seconds, gave and over cast and then three whistled the dog to the land blind. 

P S He told me Thursday on the drive to the trial that he felt he do well this weekend with Raider.


----------



## Jason E.

any derby results ???


----------



## Bill Schuna

reggie wrote:



> Amat results
> 
> 1st Pepper/Weller
> 2nd Max/Weller
> 3rd Steve Rogers?
> 
> no 4th or JAMS awarded


Congrats to Pepper and Max and their owner, Roger Weller.

Bill Schuna


----------



## john fallon

Did only 3 dogs finish the Amateur?

john


----------



## K G

> Anyone who is interested and qualified to judge should let our FT secretary know. I am sure that he would be glad to pencil you in for a spring or fall field trial in the next couple of years. Several in the club strongly believe that a cap of our open entries at 80 dogs would be best for everyone involved in our field trials. This field trial has only solidified this belief.


Sounds like a Restricted is in order.

kg


----------



## Fetch1

K.G.,
Restricted has nothing to do wiith what went on there. If you care about what you are doing, this didn't have to be done in two days with this kind of crap. Happy for Booty, but this is the kind of stuff that is going to drive alot of us out. If you look at the judges, why would you got two people that train together 300 days a year. Both have run this trial for the last 25 years, and knew the grounds really well, as well as the gambling places. They didn't have to do this crap. !00+ dog open has nothing to do with this also. They had three days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is the kind of stuff that will ruin the game.


----------



## Fetch1

I did judge a 114 open there and with the right judge would do it again.


----------



## Tom Watson

*North DAkota FT*

Results are posted on EE now.


----------



## Henry V

> Sounds like a Restricted is in order.


Sounds like a hunt test may be in order for next year given all the grief regarding this trial.

Shayne, please confirm that a restricted along with the conflicting trial would have only dropped us to about 90 dogs this past weekend. 

Oh, wait, we can't switch from a FT to a HT because of tradition. I keep forgetting. Too bad tradition can't throw or shoot a flyer, plant a blind, throw a dead bird, bag birds, make lunches, take a day off on Friday, etc, etc. Let's see, we have 10 people running HTs and 1 running FTs yet we have 2 FTs a year and only 1 HT. How do we make a choice between something good for "the FT sport" and good for "the club" and its members? Decisions, decisions.

As always please contact our FT secretary if you would like to judge one of NDRC's future field trials. We do have multiple spots open for next year's trials. Thanks again to all that have judged in recent years.


----------



## goldeneye

All those that didnt like this test have now been invited to judge this trial next year. Come on out and show us how YOU would set up a fair, challenging test. 

HenryV, please let the forum know how many of these unhappy contestants volunteer to judge next year, as these judges graciously did last weekend. I would be happy to work if someone such as Tom Watson were a judge, just to see what he would set up! Im am sure I could learn something, as I did this weekend.

Given the tone of the board I assume there will be too many volunteers to judge next year, but I am confident the trial secretary will reserve spots for 2008 when the 2007 judging assignments are full. Then, everyone can have a turn judging at NDRC.

See you next spring!


----------



## Gerard Rozas

What a great idea goldeneye!!

All the marshalls should have judges affirmation sheets. When a contestant comes up to b**&h - sign them up!!

We either have a lot less complaining - or a lot of whinny judges. :lol:


----------



## Russell Archer

I for one will put my money where my mouth is.

I would be happy to Judge at NDRC. PM sent to HenryV


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

goldeneye said:


> All those that didnt like this test have now been invited to judge this trial next year. Come on out and show us how YOU would set up a fair, challenging test.


I did that this Spring at the NDRC Open and still got slammed on the internet. :lol: :lol: People like pickin on the NDRC judges for some reason. :wink: 

Congrats Booty on the 2nd!

SM


----------



## MR HAYS

I know the guys in the NDRC all to be great hard working guys. And for the record field trialers including, Nick Wohlers, Mark Belford, myself and many others jumped in to help move the Amat after the debacle in the first set up. And then hanlde all the bird changes for the fisrt series triple. 

And yes I volunteered to judge an all age in 2008 for the NDRC ealier this month.


----------



## daviddeevee

*test*

a 100 dogs and 34 fc's have nothing to do with this. bad test


----------



## Guest

Shayne Mehringer said:


> I did that this Spring at the NDRC Open and still got slammed on the internet.


Well Shayne, I heard you set up a really sucky test.

Melanie

ps :wink:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Melanie Foster said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did that this Spring at the NDRC Open and still got slammed on the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> Well Shayne, I heard you set up a really sucky test.
> 
> Melanie
> 
> ps :wink:
Click to expand...

That could very well be true, but that doesn't give people the right to be big fat meanies.

SM


----------



## Wade Thurman

Shayne, I thought the test you and Jesse set up in the 1st series this past spring was very nice. A bloodbath yes, but the marks were right in front of you. If I'm not mistaken the longest probably wasn't more than 250 yards.
The bird placement was outstanding, coupled with the fact that you used hen pheasants threw most everyone off.

All this coming from a SOONER hat wearing, Jesse Kent SOONER NATION friend!!!


----------



## JusticeDog

I wasn't at the test, and I've only judged minor stakes, but the description of tests like this sure gets discouraging. With that being said, why can't judges design fair tests and actually judge dogs? I realize that this would probably take more time, and require actually making a decision. But you can set out a well placed single and get separation. Add a couple of more well-placed marks, and you get even more separation. Retire a gun or two, and you get more separation. Oh, and then there's creative and appropriate use of terrain - what would happen? More separation. I realize the entry was big, but there was three days - and only two were used.

Oh, and don't invite Fetch1 to ND.... I've heard he's expensive! (Maybe that wasn't for FTs? :lol: ) Who loves ya Gary! (actually, he can be a lot of fun)


----------



## goosecaller

We should all learn a lesson from this and not be so hard on the ones that oppose this travesty. It's one thing to lay an egg... it's a whole different program to set on it and attemt to hatch it. At some point BEFORE you lose 89 dogs to realize this test is crap and is not testing the dogs here, but eleiminating them. You should seek to set tests that allow the dogs/handlers to eliminate themselves. Plain and simple. We as judges sometimes set tests that let's face it, aren't fair to the dogs. The bottom line here is the dogs can't tell us what's rediculous and what isn't. They all try 100% and don't know any difference. On any given day... Booty maybe wouldn't be so cool about this IF Raider hadn't dominated the test.
It wasn't a dog test. It was an elimination test. Plain and simple and don't argue the truth here...it eliminated alot of dogs. Good dogs.
The club that was represented thinks it's under fire. Read the posts. They want anybody to volunteer to judge. They are a good club that wants to do the right thing.
ALot of these posts here talk about justification because of the size of this trial.Bull... That's not cool. Trust in this you could have got the same end results without this test. We need to band to together here and learn from this. We all learn lessons everyday. Taught to us by our dogs and through trial and error. Bottom line Don't repeat mistakes,training or in trials.
All of us can learn something here. Lower the shields and don't set tests that are considered crap. Could the judges dogs do these tests? That is a very valuable piece of information. As a judge don't set tests that are questionable. Don't set a marking test that backs up the handler to run a blind that the dogs stay focused on the marks. Beep Beep Beep that's the sound the Road Runner makes to fool the Wildy Coyote. Not something that belongs in a licensed field trial. Make it fair to the dogs not your ego as a judge. Judge the dogs don't put on a show for the gallery. Who wants
to be remembered as the judge that set a test that eliminated 90 dogs in the first series. Don't give me statistics here, give me reality. Let your conscience be your guide.. don't talk...listen and put yourselves in the dogs shoes.

Better luck next week!

Goose
P.S. I will judge any trial I can as fairly to the dogs as I can make it. That's are call. We shouldn't try to impress anyone except the dogs we judge.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

goosecaller said:


> It's one thing to lay an egg... it's a whole different program to set on it and attemt to hatch it.


THAT is pure genius.

SM


----------



## JusticeDog

I think that part of the job of a judge is being an ambassador for the club for the weekend. Setting up tricks or elimination tests isn't a sign of good will and makes it tough on a club. Someone mentioned that people will think twice about returning next year. This is a shame. I've also seen judges be just plain nasty to contestants and workers, again, not doing their job of being an ambassador for the club.


----------



## bruce

*Attitude*

Judges attitude is the root cause of the discontent of thread at least from what I have read and heard from contestants. I also haven?t seen any reason for only awarding three placements; my understanding is that there were teams that did the work clean and with style not placed , their only ding was their accent or the license plate on their truck. Heck, some at local dining establishments heard ?that they don?t need any ?foreigners? bringing their dogs and trailers up here?. Makes you want to make the long drives described above. Congrats to Booty, but wonder how it would sit if you had driven up, ran your dog clean and walked away without a placement?


----------



## Angie B

JusticeDog said:


> I think that part of the job of a judge is being an ambassador for the club for the weekend. Setting up tricks or elimination tests isn't a sign of good will and makes it tough on a club. Someone mentioned that people will think twice about returning next year. This is a shame. I've also seen judges be just plain nasty to contestants and workers, again, not doing their job of being an ambassador for the club.


Well said! Not only a ambassador for the club but a representative of AKC.

Angie


----------



## K G

> Someone mentioned that people will think twice about returning next year.


I'd think twice about running under the judges, not necessarily holding the club responsible. Yes, the club picked them, but after that, it's up to the judge to do what's expected of them the right way and with the proper deportment.

BTW, one of the judges is on my "never run under even if the trial is an hour away" list, and has been for quite awhile. :wink: 

kg


----------



## Tim West

My recipe for judging a 120 dog Open

1. Pheasants

2. Layout blinds

3. Wind

Stir and enjoy!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Tim West said:


> My recipe for judging a 120 dog Open
> 
> 1. Pheasants
> 
> 2. Layout blinds
> 
> 3. Wind
> 
> Stir and enjoy!


You left out a pinch of good mechanics and two tablespoons of short retired.

SM


----------



## Ken Guthrie

Recipe for a good trial....................

1. Good Dogs

2. Honest People

3. Crown


----------



## EdA

Ken Guthrie said:


> Recipe for a good trial....................
> 
> 1. Good Dogs
> 
> 2. Honest People
> 
> 3. Crown


Displaying your youthful ignorance again :wink: 

1. Good judges

2. Good grounds

3. Good weather

4. Good birds

5. Good guns

6. Good bird throwers

7. Lots of help


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Ed said:


> Ken Guthrie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recipe for a good trial....................
> 
> 1. Good Dogs
> 
> 2. Honest People
> 
> 3. Crown
> 
> 
> 
> Displaying your youthful ignorance again :wink:
> 
> 1. Good judges
> 
> 2. Good grounds
> 
> 3. Good weather
> 
> 4. Good birds
> 
> 5. Good guns
> 
> 6. Good bird throwers
> 
> 7. Lots of help
Click to expand...

Come on Ed, we all know your recipe for a 120 dog open... and it is served with a side of owner/handler qual casserole. HAHAHAHA

SM


----------



## Henry V

The North Dakota Retriever Club would like to thank everyone that has given the two topics directed at our recent trial and a couple of related spinoff topics more than 12,000 view in the past week.

We still have all age judging needs to fill next year assuming that we hold both our trials. Given the exposure given here after our spring and fall trials this year, several members have suggested the following slogan to recruit more judges.

"Judge a major stake at NDRC and become famous on RTF"

Yeah, that should help.


----------



## JusticeDog

Henry V said:


> "Judge a major stake at NDRC and become famous on RTF"
> 
> Yeah, that should help.



:lol:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Henry V said:


> "Judge a major stake at NDRC and become famous on RTF"
> 
> Yeah, that should help.


I was already famous on RTF... but i'd come back and judge that trial again anytime. Hard working club, great grounds and donuts for breakfast!

There are several legit reasons for a club to cancel a trial.... finding judges isn't one of them.

SM


----------



## EdA

Shayne Mehringer said:


> i'd come back and judge that trial again anytime.


better recruit a quality co-judge :wink:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Ed said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'd come back and judge that trial again anytime.
> 
> 
> 
> better recruit a quality co-judge :wink:
Click to expand...

"Quality" is a relative term. A 21 year old hottie in short shorts that can't spell field trial is a quality enough co-judge for me.

SM


----------



## Henry V

Ed said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'd come back and judge that trial again anytime.
> 
> 
> 
> better recruit a quality co-judge :wink:
Click to expand...

Shhhh........... Believe it or not we already had that figured out. :wink:


----------



## Fetch1

Henry V,
I think you have missed the point. I for one have enjoyed judging at Fargo, an open bigger

than this one, and have always enjoyed running there. I even titled a dog there. People are not upset with your grounds, or your help etc. It was what was done in the judging. I would judge your trial again, just pm me. I may want more than Shayne as my co-judge, depending on what he has to offer. You guys put on a good trial but your judges ---------


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Mr Booty said:


> Only one of the three is at this trail. That would be the dude with 3 National WINS.
> 
> Last night I had Playboy Playmate Lindsay Vuollo call Mark Smith to wish him and my dog, "Good Luck". So when Danny got on the phone this morning, I figured he wanted to talk about that. But instead, he wanted to discribed what was going on at the trail. Anyhoot, the good luck has worked so far and I know how lonely Mark is up there, two plus months in S Dakota with a trailer full of dogs and no kareokee bars! :lol:


So hold on.......you had a playmate call your pro....? 

/Paul


----------



## Shayne Mehringer

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Mr Booty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only one of the three is at this trail. That would be the dude with 3 National WINS.
> 
> Last night I had Playboy Playmate Lindsay Vuollo call Mark Smith to wish him and my dog, "Good Luck". So when Danny got on the phone this morning, I figured he wanted to talk about that. But instead, he wanted to discribed what was going on at the trail. Anyhoot, the good luck has worked so far and I know how lonely Mark is up there, two plus months in S Dakota with a trailer full of dogs and no kareokee bars! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> So hold on.......you had a playmate call your pro....?
> 
> /Paul
Click to expand...

Thats genius huh?

SM


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Gun_Dog2002 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Booty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only one of the three is at this trail. That would be the dude with 3 National WINS.
> 
> Last night I had Playboy Playmate Lindsay Vuollo call Mark Smith to wish him and my dog, "Good Luck". So when Danny got on the phone this morning, I figured he wanted to talk about that. But instead, he wanted to discribed what was going on at the trail. Anyhoot, the good luck has worked so far and I know how lonely Mark is up there, two plus months in S Dakota with a trailer full of dogs and no kareokee bars! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> So hold on.......you had a playmate call your pro....?
> 
> /Paul
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats genius huh?
> 
> SM
Click to expand...

Ya, but should you really defocus a guy before he runs your dog?

/Paul


----------

